# 3.6.3 Fails to boot right from the beginning.

## ManDay

If that's okay, I'll refer you to the bug report. Perhaps you do have an idea:

https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=49671

----------

## darkphader

Maybe one of these is missing from your kernel config:

```
CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_EFI=y

CONFIG_EFI_STUB=y

CONFIG_FB_EFI=y

```

----------

## toralf

A a diff between both config files doesn't show anything suspicious ?

----------

## Arctic

With the same .config than 3.6.1 the  3.6.4 cant boot , i don know why but it is real.

A bug ????

----------

## darkphader

 *Arctic wrote:*   

> With the same .config than 3.6.1 the  3.6.4 cant boot , i don know why but it is real.
> 
> A bug ????

 

Same .config I had for 3.6.2 works fine after copying for 3.6.4 (~amd64, and 3.6.2 config was copied from 3.6.1):

```
cp ../linux-3.6.2-gentoo/.config .

make oldconfig

make && make modules_install
```

Booted via efi stub currently but setup for both (grub or efi):

```
mount /boot/

mount /boot/efi/

cp arch/x86/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-3.6.4-gentoo

cp arch/x86/boot/bzImage /boot/efi/EFI/gentoo/gs364x64.efi
```

And to set EFI stub up (for my system layout):

```
modprobe efivars

efibootmgr --create --part 2 --label "Gentoo-3.6.4" --loader '\EFI\gentoo\gs364x64.efi'
```

Config diff:

```
# diff /usr/src/linux-3.6.2-gentoo/.config /usr/src/linux-3.6.4-gentoo/.config

3c3

< # Linux/x86_64 3.6.2-gentoo Kernel Configuration

---

> # Linux/x86_64 3.6.4-gentoo Kernel Configuration
```

----------

## Ant P.

I've got the same problem on my EFI machine and 3.6.3. It's currently stuck running on an old 3.5.4 kernel...

----------

## Juippisi

Shot in the dark: You're not using gcc-4.7 right? My kernel didn't boot after compiling it with 4.7, after downgrading and re-compiling with the same config it worked just fine.

----------

## Ant P.

Not here, mine's just a regular ~amd64 toolchain.

----------

## khayyam

hmmm ... well, I'm currently booting 3.6.4 and had no issues with 3.6.3 or 3.6.2 (which is where I started with 3.6.x).

```
# uname -r

3.6.4-geek-gnu

# ls /boot

System.map-3.4.5-geek-gnu

System.map-3.5.4-geek-gnu

System.map-3.6.4-geek-gnu

efi/

refind_linux.conf

vmlinuz-3.4.5-geek-gnu.efi

vmlinuz-3.4.5-geek-gnu.icns

vmlinuz-3.5.4-geek-gnu.efi

vmlinuz-3.5.4-geek-gnu.icns

vmlinuz-3.6.4-geek-gnu.efi

vmlinuz-3.6.4-geek-gnu.icns

# awk '/(RELOCATABLE|EFI)/' /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_EFI=y

CONFIG_EFI_STUB=y

CONFIG_RELOCATABLE=y

# CONFIG_FB_EFI is not set

CONFIG_EFI_VARS=m

# efibootmgr -v

BootCurrent: 0000

Timeout: 5 seconds

BootOrder: 0000

Boot0000* rEFInd HD(1,28,64000,a5d32078-64a7-4c13-a0f1-1286c2f6422b)File(\efi\refind\refind_ia32.efi)
```

best ... khay

----------

## Arctic

 *khayyam wrote:*   

> hmmm ... well, I'm currently booting 3.6.4 and had no issues with 3.6.3 or 3.6.2 (which is where I started with 3.6.x).
> 
> ```
> # uname -r
> 
> ...

 

I guess the problem is not for all hardware , i have AMD motherboard , no problem booting 3.6.1 and 3.6.2 but is not posible boot 3.6.4 ............

----------

